# DDR 3 auf DDR 4 Board verwendbar?



## RedOrcan (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 

ist ein X99 Board also mit DDR 4 Speicherbänken Abwärts kompatibel zu DDR 3? 

Also ich möchte ein X99 Board mit dementsprechendem Prozessor also i7 5xxx. Kann ich auf diesem Board eine Zeit lang einen DDR 3 RAM verwenden oder muss ich zwingend sofort DDR 4 nutzen?


----------



## Westcoast (23. Oktober 2014)

du musst zwingend ddr4 kaufen. da beide nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## azzih (23. Oktober 2014)

Ne gibt meines Wissens keine Boards für HaswellE die beide Speicherarten verwenden können, musst zwingend DDR4 kaufen. Für Sockel 775 gabs früher ein Boards das sowohl DDR2+DDR3 konnte, aber die sind selten gewesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2014)

RedOrcan schrieb:


> ist ein X99 Board also mit DDR 4 Speicherbänken Abwärts kompatibel zu DDR 3?


 
Nein. DDR4 ist sowohl elektrisch (andere Betriebsspannung, andere Ansprechweise) als auch mechanisch (andere Kontaktzahl, andere Dimensionen der Riegel) inkompatibel.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

Jap, das wird leider nicht aufgehen.

DDR3 und DDR4 sind nicht miteinander kompatibel.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Oktober 2014)

Die Skaylake CPU- Generation wird in der lage sein(nähstes Jahr),entweder DDR3 oder DDR4 Rams zu nutzen.Da beide Speichercontroller im CPU verbaut sind.Die jetzigen  X99-Boards
nutzen(Hasswell-E,oder Intel Xeon V3 ) CPU und sind nur mit DDR 4 nutzbar.DDR4 hat wensentlich mehr kontakte bei dem Ram-Slot bzw. am Ramriegel als DDR3 und die Einkerbung am Ramriegel bei DDR4 zu DDR3 sind versetzt.Das heißt man kann nicht einen DDR3 auf einem DDR4 Ramslot einstecken oder anders rum.Kannste mal den Foto anschauen mit A-Data DDR3 Ram bzw. G.Skill DDR4 Ram.

Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------

